# Archieve > Kumpulan Subforum Lama > KOISHI AWARD >  ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ²Ð°

## Claytonvip

Ð¯ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐºÐ°Ð» Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ» ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð½Ð° ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð³Ð¸Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾-Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð» ÑÐ°Ð·-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð· ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ·ÑÐº Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÐº Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð*ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ½ÐºÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾! Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¼ÐµÐµÑÐµ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¾Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð°Ñ http://www.pogodaiklimat.ru/news/section/8/ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð² Ð¢ÐÐ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ð¨ÐÐÐÐÐ¦ ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð°Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð², Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸, Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ñ 10-Ð¾Ð² ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑ Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶ Ð½ÐµÐ²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð©Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐµÑÑÑ ÐºÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð± ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ñ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: ÑÐ°Ð³ Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²Ð¸ÐµÐ¼, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ðº Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐµ!  ÐÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° 90% ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ, Ð·Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ½Ð¸ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ñ Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ ÑÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ ÐºÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ñ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ½ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð° Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑÑÑ!

----------

